# Couples Costume Help



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

HELP! We are running out of good scary couples costume ideas. We have no idea what we are going to be this year for our annual Halloween Party. After so many years of dressing up - we're coming up blank. We feel like we need to be scary since are house is so creepy. We threw around his and hers gargoyles but after several hours searching online and in stores. We've got nothing. So I ask all you fellow creative haunters out there -- Do you have any great couple costume ideas for the Halloween Host and Hostess?

Here is what we have been over the years:

Vampires
Devils
Demons
Hellion and Ice Queen (my favorite)
Gothic Couple
Zombies
Munsters
Adams Family
Medusa and a Greek Warrior she turned to Stone (another favorite)

Last year our costumes were great but I walked around all night with what felt like 50lbs of snakes on my and my husband was covered in body paint and stone. So we are looking for something that looks great, is orginal but not as high maintenace as some of our other costumes.

Any suggetions would be sooooo appreciated!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

grave digger and corpse

corpse and black widow

axe murderer and torchered teen

cursed archeologist and mummy

dead meat and maggot

executioner and crispy witch

quack and black death victim


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks -- great ideas!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Those are good ideas...

Wish I could help you out


----------



## MELevolent (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay, so this is way cliche but I didn't see it on your list...

Ghosts? You could pick any time period to match your theme, victorian etc, and even get elaborate in the details only do everything in pale ghostly colors, and really play up the makeup


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Sweeney Todd, the Demon Barber of Fleet Street and his Pie-making partner/lover, Miss Lovett.


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

prom dates from hell 

mad cow+ mad milk maid (seen this while looking for a wolf costume) 

Vampire and their feeder ( i know you have said vampires)you can be the vampire queen and your husband can be your slave feeder or vice versa (lots of vampire bites) 

Jack and Sally (sorry can't resit i love the NBC) 

psycho clowns from hell 

Black witch and warlock


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Red Riding Hood & the Wolf (of course if you want to vamp it up you be bad little red riding hood in a short skirt and low cut blouse while the wolf is dressed up up in a zoot suit type of outfit...LOL)


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Brick Mason/ Bricklayer and Brick (simple box w/ suspenders)
Goofy Prom Queen and King

peace,


----------

